# Just got back from dropping Nena off....



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I don't think I've handed over one foster that I have not cried before, during, and after . . . hugs to you and bless you for fostering her! If you concentrate on the fact that she is now in a good, forever home it helps. Updates also go a long way to helping--I still get a few e-mails from forever homes and it makes me feel a lot better that I had a small hand in helping them along their way. Check w/ the rescue group that sponsored her and hopefully they will pass along any updates they get.


----------



## Diesel's Mom (Oct 17, 2008)

That must be hard! I am fostering Tucker and I'm not sure whats going to happen the day he goes to his forever home. I was hoping to keep him cause I have grown attached to him, but my husband is not ready for another one right now, but he's okay with me fostering him.... He calls me the crazy dog lady, lol... Hope you get many updates!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks guys....I did already speak to the rescue and they will send me any updates with pictures. I'm sure it will help to see them. I finally stopped crying, so that's good. Just wish it didn't hurt so much though....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Just think, because of you, she has a new start in life with her own furever family. I know it hurts but you should be very proud of yourself. It does hurt but when you think she is in a home being loved and spoiled it helps to make you feel better. I cry with all of them but I guess it is different with my fosters as I meet the family and go to the house with the dog. I stay to make sure everyone is comfortable and I make the final decision. And in that situation you can really see how well they like each other and how comfortable they are. So you leave sad but happy too.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I hope you are able to get an update and pics of Nena soon. You have done a wonderful thing by taking care of her and getting her ready for her new home. Just think of all the wonderful dogs and pups waiting for the same chance that Nena had with you. Perhaps one day soon you will get a call asking you to help another very deserving pup. Nena will be proud of you.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

It is hard to do!! But she is now in her forever home and YOU helped her get there. Be proud that you could help her! 

I dropped off my last foster, Riley, at his new home on Labor Day. It was very hard leaving him there with him trying to get to me as I walked out the door. It really upset me and I decided right then that I am not doing that again. In the future the new family can come and pick him up from me (all home visits are done in advance) so that my last view will be the wagging tail of a happy dog going for a car ride.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

As an adopter of two rescues, let me send my heartfelt thanks and appreciation for your willingness to love and care for our furever four-foots. Because you opened your home and heart, our babies came into our lives ready to love and be loved. They have added immeasurable joy and happiness to our lives and we will never forget that you were the first step in that. I can't imagine how difficult it was for you to surrender such wonderful dogs, but we are so grateful that you did. 

We also send regular updates to the rescues we adopted from with pictures. Hopefully, so will the adopters of your foster. These aren't closed adoptions, so I don't know why the rescue would be opposed to providing the name and contact information of the adopters. I'd love to have our babies' fosters contact us.

Thank you again for the love and care you gave your foster pup. It made a immeasurable difference in the dog's life and his new family's life! Its a priceless gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

I am so sorry you have to go through this pain, but try to think of what you have done for Nena. You have given her a chance at a wonderful life and being loved.

I, too, have adopted two rescues and am forever grateful to the Foster Moms!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Although Nena is alittle scared and anxious with her new Daddy, things are moving along. It has been less than a week, and it feels like it has been a month without her. I am very happy to report that they are getting a second puppy. Now most might say it sounds like a mistake, but I really believe Nena will be SO HAPPY. I jumped for joy when I found out. Nena had such a hard beginning with really no human interaction at all. When she came to my home, my dogs really showed her the ropes. She was so full of joy when she played with my Lucy. My hopes are that when they get this new pup and Nena has another pup to interact with, she will come out of her shell. I am getting verbal updates from the rescuer, and should be getting some pic updates as well. I agreed to wait a week before contacting the adopter, so I will stick to that. In the meantime, things are moving along slowly for the better.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

Sounds like things are going good and I know it must be so hard on you!!


----------

